# Making Duck Calls



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried this? I have a wood lathe and a huge workshop that I have available I was just wondering what kind of material is used for a reed?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

kevlar .014 i believe buy it on ebay or at hobby lobby in sheets. or already cut from callers supply. 10mm, 12mm amd 14mm are the most common you will find I do have some that measures 7mm that I have used for predator calls. 14mm for goose and 10mm for duck and I do make some double reed calls where I use 10mm and 12mm


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Turn my own, any wood you want you can use, I like cocobola, and you need mandrels the right size for turning ur barrel and one for your insert, a toneboard jig. I like to use pin mandrels. I finish mine with teak oil.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Duck call reeds are .010" mylar. Sheets of mylar or pattern template can be purchased at any craft store or retailer that sells sewing material and clothes making patterns.

Most Arkansas style duck call reeds are in the range of 1 1/2" long by 1/2" wide. Your specific design will dictate the size that best fits.

make sure you get a pair of Fiskars soft touch sissors to trim the end of the reed to tune to each specific call.

Goose calls use the .014 Mylar


----------

